# How long does it take on average to clear 1 two car garage house?



## Tip of TheTop Iceberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi I am moving into the snow removal busines in my area and from efficiency stand points how long does it take to clear snow from a average home (2 car garage) with snow blower and shovels and leaf blower? 

My aim is to do 30 residential houses in the cours of one snowfall is this an outrageous goal to have? Assuming allocate 15 hours to doing the work?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Let's say you use a good reliable 28 inch machine (28 inch bucket width) you can plan on about 5-10 min on most 20ft long 2 car driveways with about a foot of snow. Add an extra 5-10 min for stairs with a shovel. blower? What do you need a blower for unless it's just light fluffy stuff less than a quarter of an inch.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Tip of TheTop Iceberg said:


> Hi I am moving into the snow removal busines in my area and from efficiency stand points how long does it take to clear snow from a average home (2 car garage) with snow blower and shovels and leaf blower?
> My aim is to do 30 residential houses in the cours of one snowfall is this an outrageous goal to have? Assuming allocate 15 hours to doing the work?


 Welcome to the forum, on your first question for an average home, you are omitting many details like the length of driveway, sidewalk?, cleaning walkways included?

As for 30 houses in 15 hours, it depends largely on the distance between your contracts and how many are together so you don't have to load your snow blower but if you have to reload 30 times then I would say you are spreading yourself thin.


----------



## Tip of TheTop Iceberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes thank you very much for your input! What is a good snow blower on the market right now for a start up snow removal businnes such as mine?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

How much experience do you have operating a snowblower?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

another thing is 'age'.. seriously age/health does make a difference. When I had my mowing business I had to back off some as I couldn't keep up the pace day in day out. A snow storm isn't daily so may not be even be a factor. like mentioned in other post travel, size, ect are all variables. travel time is the big one. It can get pretty slow going at 6-7am in snow as everyone's driving is slower as they travel to work. I do admire your your goals but just don't get so full a schedule you start overlooking the dangers of the blower to get them all in.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

One thing you forgot is wind, having grew up in Edmonton . Wind will make a small job a ugly one if you only have 1 choice as to where you can blow because of windows and other buildings.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Tip of TheTop Iceberg said:


> Yes thank you very much for your input! What is a good snow blower on the market right now for a start up snow removal businnes such as mine?


Was in Edmonton last week and on the south side on 63 Ave I seen a Ariens Toro dealer that had a good selection of blowers there. Husqvarna is making a pretty blower at a reasonable price.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Tip of TheTop Iceberg said:


> Yes thank you very much for your input! What is a good snow blower on the market right now for a start up snow removal businnes such as mine?


I would recommend Ariens SHO line with an AX engine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm curious about how many snowblowers you plan to have on your while servicing 30 homes?


----------



## ewhenn (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd get a commercial machine. What are you charging per clear? By the job or by the season?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

+ 1 with getting a commercial blower.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Tip of TheTop Iceberg said:


> Yes thank you very much for your input! What is a good snow blower on the market right now for a start up snow removal businnes such as mine?


I presume the budget allowence is for 2 units. I would think you would need a redudant one should the primary take a poop


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been in this territory in past years, so I'd like to chime in here...

Aside from the aforementioned aspects brought upon the other folks who commented:
-What location/state are you servicing? 
-Do you already have 30 accounts or is that just wishful thinking for future endeavors? 
-Will you have a helper with you or are you personally doing all of them. If a helper, will they be using a snowblower, as well, or just using the shovel?
-For that many accounts, why not a plow instead?
-How are your accounts prioritized for time, meaning who needs their driveway cleared by what time?
-Will you be going out to clear the driveways twice if it's predicted to be a heavy snowfall?

To add my perspective to your questions...get at least a 28 inch blower, if not larger, with a strong motor. Personally, I'd say Ariens Pro series. And buy two of them! I'd be willing to bet that having the back-up blower will save your tail more than once. 
Also, 15 hours for 30 accounts is definitely on the conservative side (at least in my area). However, you haven't listed any pertinent details as to proximity of the driveways to one another, typical snowfall, how you plan to transport the machines, city or suburbs, etc which would aid in a decent assessment. What I will say is that when I did driveways, I averaged 5-6 driveways per hour; two guys working increased that to 9 per hour.

On a side note, your attitude, quality of service, reliability, accountability, fairness, pricing, and customer relations has a huge impact on the success of the business. Best of luck, friend!


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

Are you working solo? How much travel time do you have? If you had three groups of ten houses then you might be ok. Only loading the gear three times. How much room do you have to place the snow?

Are you keeping them clear at all times? I know what my neighborhood is like. Just after you finish house number 30, you will notice the big plow trucks drive by and block in each one of those driveways. 

I agree with the others. I would look at a commercial unit. It will be built heavier and should have a larger fuel tank. That should save you time. It took me about 20-30 minutes or so to do my driveway which would be big enough for about 7 cars. 

The amount of snow will affect things obviously. Unless you have 30 houses in a row I think you are going to be pushing it in 15 hours. You have to do the steps as well. How big are the steps?

If you have a helper it won't be as bad because they should have the step done by the time you finish the driveway.

James


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

unless you are targeting a retirement community, one blower aint gunna cut it ! everyone wants to be first. storms dont start or end on a schedule, but most customers are on a schedule. unless you can get all 30 cleared in a timely fashion, social media will shut you down after the first real storm. jmo of course.


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

Too many Variables, most already mentioned. You may want to start off with e few less Customers and see how that plays out? Safer way to start from scratch and get a real feel for pros and cons you will no doubt encounter! Word of Mouth will get you more Work if you can handle it, but that's a double edged Sword! Good Luck to you.


----------



## Tip of TheTop Iceberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for ALL your input guys here are some variables 

I live and work in Southside Edmonton AB so it's not a bad drive to different communities (small city lots of houses)

I plan to start alone and gradually hire some employees to help but what's the right payment strategy when hiring help?

Schedule and timing I would get started early morning and do my best to service the houses that need snow removed early first 

I really like the idea of 3 groups of ten houses if I can make that happen to save on time I aim to keep them close

I can only afford to invest in one blower something like a Toro Power Max from Canadian Tire or Home Depot but almost everyone here is saying get a commercial blower 28 inch like 

I would be charging a monthly fee on a contractual agreement like 6 months signing. Nov to April 

I am a newbie snow blower operator only used one a handful of times (10 times approx) 

My aim to to have 30 houses and assign myself 15 hours to complete the work

On very heavy snowfalls I would hire someone to help and possibly make two visits to my clients homes


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is going to be pretty hard to achieve your goal, plus you'll really need to have a back up blower (commercially you can not be left stranded with an inoperative blower).
If you don't get a commercial blower, I would at least swap the fuel tank with a larger one for less fill ups.
If it was me, I will get a 32 or 36 wide blower (less passes, faster clean up)


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't think you can make this work. Unless you have a back-up machine you will get hosed with downtime. Even if the machine is flawless it is only a matter of time before one of those driveways has foreign matter lurking under the snow that butchers your machine when you run not it. You will have zero tolerance for equipment downtime.

Constantly loading, unloading sweating and dehydrating not to mention the snow blowing will be brutal. Unless you can line up sequential neighbors the transport time and work will be a PITA. 

If I'm the guy waiting 15 hours I'll be replacing you. You are competing against pickups and tractors.

Do you have day job? 

How about those non-stop back to back events? When do stop, start and how do you keep your customers happy?

You would have an advantage of being the guy that can do the paths and details and that may be the niche you want to go after. That market will expect you to pick up a shovel to detail the corners, steps and other non blow-able spots.

Mother nature can be a SOB and you want to start into this very slowly.

BTW, be sure you have business liability coverage.

Pete


----------



## Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

ctwilly49 said:


> Too many Variables, most already mentioned. You may want to start off with e few less Customers and see how that plays out? Safer way to start from scratch and get a real feel for pros and cons you will no doubt encounter! Word of Mouth will get you more Work if you can handle it, but that's a double edged Sword! Good Luck to you.


I agree with you. If I were starting out it would be best to advertise ones services and wait for a phone call which will probably be the day it drops a foot, then you can make your own rules and prices depending on how things go. I did some thinking on contracts and somebody always loses - either the customer if it doesn't snow near enough to justify him hiring you for the entire season or you, when it does nothing but snow and you can't keep up which subsequently leaves you with a bad name. On the upside, they'll might just call me after they fire you as I'll be out doing their neighbors drive with the phone number on the side of my truck.:icon_whistling:

If I have any problems at all I just go home and hit the Scotch and repair in the am as I just answer the phone and say "I'll be there in ... unless I have problems in which case I'll get back to you."


----------



## Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

Tip of TheTop Iceberg said:


> Thanks for ALL your input guys here are some variables
> 
> I live and work in Southside Edmonton AB so it's not a bad drive to different communities (small city lots of houses)
> 
> ...


You need a second blower and a shovel man to do that sort of thing for sure. While you are short of cash why not put an ad out in the local bulletin boards and look for some kid who has one, tons of energy is willing to skip school on snow days but doesn't have a truck to get around with. Partner up with you getting say sixty five percent for having the truck and the customers.

Just an idea......k:


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

If I were going to do 30 homes I would not be thinking of a walk behind blower. I would be looking at a 25 to 40hp tractor with front loader and with a cab and a 7 foot blower. Hang a shovel in the bucket and maybe a little power shovel for stairs the deck and walks.

Fellow down th eroad has a 7600 Ford with a cab and a 8 foot wing plow. He plows the road out to the main road many times so his wife a ER nurse can get to work.

All you need to be knee deep in a law suit is 3 days of 20 inches of snow and high winds that drift the drive ways back in about as fast as you blow them out.



Unless your doing only retired people you may be ok but, working people have to go to work and they need a clear drive to do so. You have to have the drive clear so a person can leave at 2:00 am for the job at the hospital Have a drive clear so some one who is working a early second shift can get in their drive at midnight.

I have a friend who does around 75 homes He is out all night with his custom rig a front mount 8 foot blower on a articulating running gear. Has a 100 gallon fuel tank to run the out fit all night long if need be. If you are not a long time customer he charges $50.00 per event but by late winter most guys with plow trucks have ran out of places to push the snow too.

 Al


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

Pre-planning where you deposit the snow is a must. My driveway is situated next to another driveway so I can blow in one direction. Unfortunately it's usually upwind.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I've seen enough, let's cut to the chase.

O.P.: Until you get some real time on the handles blowing snow in real conditions, you have no business talking about going into business. There's a lot more to it than rolling around collecting coin. When you've done your own drive/sidewalk/neighbor's stuff a few dozen/hundred times or so maybe you'll have a feel for what is involved, the time it takes and the costs... fuel, oil, maintenance pit stops... how much of that do you know how to do? Gonna pay a pro to do all that and turn a profit? No.

Suggest you get Real and start a new thread asking about beginner machines to practice the above mentioned, and go from there.

Admire your ambitions but you'd better learn to walk before you try to fly.

ccasion14:


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

One question that wasn't answered is if this is your only source of income over the winter. If you have a job to get to it will cause a problem. Snow doesn't keep a schedule. 

If you can afford to start slow I would start with some in your neighborhood. Cuts down on travel and gets you started. Then once they are done you could look to get some other ones as you go. I wouldn't take too many on contract. A big winter will screw you. 

A plow truck and make a couple passes and be gone in 5 minutes in some cases. And then they are on to the next without packing up. The snowblower will take longer and will have to be loaded on a hitch carrier or a trailer. Even if you can load, strap down, unload and refuel in an average of 2 minutes. That is an hour there for 30 stops. 

Another option is hooking up with someone that has some commercial contracts. They normally need people to shovel the walkways. You could do that with the snowblower and a shovel. They would have to be done before the business opens. 

Then after the storms you could do some residential for some extra money. But do those by the job and not with a contract. After a few large storms you could find extra work on Kijiji because people start to have trouble shoveling over the big banks beside their driveways.

James


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

You have gotten some good advice here on starting out slow and working for someone else. Why not learn the business from someone that is established? Get the experience so you can put out a good product down the road. Are you good with a wrench? Doing your own maintenance will keep you running on the fly. Two or three machines is a must. Maybe start with your neighbors and offer them the service. This will give you a realistic clue how long it takes to do 6 drives, side walks and steps. Are you going to remove the snow from the cars, then move the cars to clear the other side. All of this takes time. As someone said, social media will kill you if folks are not happy with your service.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

Tip of TheTop Iceberg said:


> Hi I am moving into the snow removal busines in my area and from efficiency stand points how long does it take to clear snow from a average home (2 car garage) with snow blower and shovels and leaf blower?


Uh, if you're getting into the biz, shouldn't you already know the answer since most people have a two car garage and from any snow removal experience you've had before? You've blown snow before...right?

Case in point... I just used a snow blower for the first time in my life this morning to clear my two car driveway and a few hundred feet of sidewalk and walkways. Even I know it took me almost 40 mins to do that. Once I get my "pattern" efficiency better, I'll work it down even lower. :laugh:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

do people actually contract people with snow blower for snow removal? 

i have never seen this type of snow removal in our area its 100% truck with plow service.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> do people actually contract people with snow blower for snow removal?
> 
> i have never seen this type of snow removal in our area its 100% truck with plow service.


 Of course they do. It's kind of hard to plow a driveway that leads straight into a garage door when there's no "turnaround room" on either side.


----------



## Alindstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

They came out here in Ottawa with a snow plowing app. One just opens app on phone pays with PayPal and in two hours or less someone is there to plow 
I don't know the cost or how many are involved but they as well are offering to someone a free trip 
That's hard to beat


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

buffettck said:


> Of course they do. It's kind of hard to plow a driveway that leads straight into a garage door when there's no "turnaround room" on either side.


hmm i have never seen any snow removal service in ohio use a snow blower. do you even know about plowing techniques? you cant turn around in 90% of residential driveways.

you put the plow up to the garage door and backup pulling the snow.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

buffettck said:


> Of course they do. It's kind of hard to plow a driveway that leads straight into a garage door when there's no "turnaround room" on either side.


I have had a gardener do plowing, years ago, with a short driveway leading right to a garage door. They'd drop the blade up by the garage and pull the snow out.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

JD in NJ said:


> I have had a gardener do plowing, years ago, with a short driveway leading right to a garage door. They'd drop the blade up by the garage and pull the snow out.


I guess that would work, too. LOL When we lived in CT, our driveway ended at our backyard and we'd turn right 90 degrees into the garage. The plow guy had it easy because he could just push it all straight back. Well, until it all turned into a Titanic killing iceberg that couldn't be moved and you couldn't add any more snow because it would just back up into the driveway. I'd much rather do the snow blowing myself. Had two different plow guys and they were your typical New England blue collar drunks. I know one dude always had whiskey in his coffee. Rude and very unreliable. Never rely on another person to keep you from getting stuck in your own home.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Tip of the Top Iceburg said:


> ". . . I plan to start alone and *gradually hire some employees* to help but what's the right payment strategy when hiring help? . . ."


I don't know about the Provinces in Canada; but in the States, you have to be very careful in throwing around that word - *"Employees"* . . . . they're probably going to be Independent Contractors; who show up ONLY when you need them, and when they're available.

You don't want to be required to pay people when it doesn't snow, or pay Worker's Compensation or Unemployment Compensation or Social Security or any of the other benefits that a reasonable Employee could expect to receive.

And even I know that it doesn't snow everyday in Canada !


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I've been doing snow removal 20 years and have never heard of using a leaf blower to clear snow. Does that work, anyone know? I doubt it. Anyway last winter we had one big snow storm in N.J. it was 3 feet high with drifts as tall or taller than me at the end of the driveway 5,6'-6'. I was out there 3 days straight. The first day a good 16 hours, we stopped after midnight. Got up about 7 am went back out for another full day and then finally the straglers the 3rd day. I'd say we did 25-30 driveways. Each one took an hour to an hour and a half. That's using two 8 horsepower two stage snowblowers and 3 men.
An average storm say one foot of snow with about 2 to 3 feet at the end of the driveway, 2 people 45 minutes to an hour per drive. One person an hour per drive. 30 driveways 30 hours average. That would be spanned across two days. There are always people who still need their snow cleared on the second and even 3rd day. By the 3rd day your getting to the straglers. You could do 15 hours a day for 2 days. Then a few more on the 3rd day. I normally have at least one helper with me or I fall behind and my customers get upset. I do it myself if it's an easy 6 inches or the 3rd day when people aren't in a hurry like they were on vacation or in the city the last two days. Prices range anywhere from 50 to 150 as much as $200. That record storm we got last winter the average price was 125. Do the math on 30 driveways at 125 a piece. Don't forget your broom to clean off the peoples cars. Shovels for the steps the sidewalks, by the mailbox so the mailman can pull up and sometimes special requests like back porches and throwing down salt that people have already bought themselves. It also makes things difficult when people have driven on the snow to go to work it compacts it to the driveway and makes it hard to get up. Good to have a scraper for that, some will complain if its left their.. I think I used to do my best when it was me and my brother one two stage snow blower and one single stage. There wasn't as much competition 10-15 years ago. Now everyone is racing to get as many drives done as possible. Most of your regulars will wait for you once you've built a reputation. But you gotta do them fast and then get to the new calls and new doors to knock on where the snow hasn't been cleared yet. We try to focus on one neighborhood in my area by my house first then move outward within that town that day then by the second day you start moving into bordering towns and then you take your calls for people a few towns over. As far as 15 miles from base. It's good money, it's hard work and after 3 days of moving 3 feet of snow with an 8 horsepower plus machine you feel like the hulk. The first night you'll be real sore. Second day still sore, by the 3rd day it don't hurt no more and you feel like the hulk. But your mind is tired by that point and your ready to snap. That's snow removal in New Jersey.... 20 years doing it and I LOVE IT!!!! Just make sure you bring supplies tools for your machine a torch if a newspaper gets clogged into the impeller and it will happen mark my words it always does. I've spent an hour trying to get a newspaper out. Its always a good idea to check with your boots for newspapers hiding under the snow because once it jams it's a nightmare!. A spare jacket, spare sweater. A bag of gloves, bag of hats. Spare boots and plenty of water and a thermos of coffee and a good strap on the head headlight once night falls! Make sure you have enough fuel and that your machines are reliable. Jacobsen real Snappers built before 2004 and Ariens built in the 1970's are all solid two stage machines for snow removal. It's good to have a 24 and a 32 one for narrow spaces and one with a large swath. It's good to have one 2 cycle single stage machine like a Toro R-TeK with at least 5 hp 2 cycle Tecumseh 195cc power and 8 horsepower on a two stage, that's 318cc now by rating, anything less is not enough power for commercial snow removal. Tecumseh is the most reliable has been for me the last 20 years. I just recently put a predator on my 32 wide machine and that things a beast out there it's rated at 212cc but its really higher. Its power ratio is higher it's comparable to an 8 horsepower Tecumseh. I don't know anything about the Briggs or any of the other brands. I know powermore and powerland are junk and I don't like the looks of the new LCT the company that bought Tecumseh powers name. Most have a power rating to low for a new big Ariens. Its gotta be atleast 318cc and that's a 24 wide machine you want outlast 358cc or more on a 30-32 wide. Those are two good power houses that work hard and can be relied on.
Craigslist is your friend for advertising, good old fashion knocking on doors works well as well and word of mouth by customers who know other people who need it done is great too. Always good to do an excellent job. That's how you build your good name and keep your regulars.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

man...you must live in a tough hood ! clearing stranglers last ! ( just pokin ya in the ribs fearless!)


----------



## jshel101 (Sep 12, 2016)

FearlessFront said:


> I've been doing snow removal 20 years and have never heard of using a leaf blower to clear snow. Does that work, anyone know? I doubt it.



Actually it works really good for small amounts of snow, less than an inch of snow. I have quite a few neighbours that use this method for the light snow falls.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

jshel101 said:


> Actually it works really good for small amounts of snow, less than an inch of snow. I have quite a few neighbors that use this method for the light snow falls.


Well that's good to know for those 1 to 2 inch snowfalls we have been getting. Were supposed to get another one tomorrow. Nothing big in N.J. yet...... Thank's, I'll give it a try.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

FearlessFront said:


> Well that's good to know for those 1 to 2 inch snowfalls we have been getting. Were supposed to get another one tomorrow. Nothing big in N.J. yet...... Thank's, I'll give it a try.


It definitely works well for the smaller falls. My Echo backpack blower sees a lot more use than I expected it to when I first bought it for leaf cleanup. I'd rather use that than a shovel most of the time.

With an adapter it's also my gutter cleaner.


----------

